# NaNoWriMo



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

October is a busy time for us haunters as we all know. Well, after I put away my haunt at the end of the big night I will happily be getting up the next morning bright and early to write. Yes November is National Novel Writing Month also known as NaNoWriMo. This is the time of year to sit down and write a novel, yep, a 50,000 word minimum novel. In one month. Think you can do it? I'm willing to try! Not sure how close I'll get, or if I'll finish it at all(I have such a hard time ending stories.)

Anyone else going to give it a go?

http://www.nanowrimo.org/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not something I could do on top of a full time job, but hey - you go, girl!

About the most ambitious project I did complete recently was writing a musical score for a kid's play. Twenty songs from scratch, lyrics were supplied by the author (and they were very free form, so more recitative than rhyme), and it took me about 8 months on top of the afore-mentioned full time job. Made for a challenging workout, creatively speaking.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got your opening line Gothic.

It's was a dark and stormy Halloween night! (has this been used before?)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Suddenly, a shot rang out!"


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

awww that aint much...my grandma could do that and she aint got no fingers.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

4 days! Oooo I love my story. I want to write it now!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Share details! (or at least a summary of the plot)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I couldn't write my way out of a wet paper bag!

Good luck on your novel.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I signed up yesterday for this. Should be interesting to see what happenes.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

claymud said:


> I signed up yesterday for this. Should be interesting to see what happenes.


Yay!!!! I wish you luck! NaNoWriMo should be great fun!!!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm hopping it kicks my ass to do some work.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ready set go! A day of nanowrimo has already ended! Oh no! i had to take down my haunt instead of working...awww but halloween is worth it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gothic, how's the writing going? November is nearly half over. Update?


----------

